# 2006 maxima se screen issue



## JGoat519 (May 18, 2007)

I posted this in the general maxima forum but this maybe a better place to ask, I have a 2006 maxima SE and was wondering how I go about replacing or fixing the lcd screen. I have a small scratch on it and its bothering the heck out of me. I either wanna fix it or replace it, anyone know where I could order a replacement? Its just the basic lcd stock screen no navigation..thank you


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

See if you can order it from a discount Nissan parts dealer such as Mossy, Jerry Rome, Courtesy, Southpoint, etc.

If the scratch isn't too bad some companies such as Meguiars, Zaino, Mothers, 3M, etc. make polishes that might work, but most modern LCDs now have a special anti-glare treatment which makes scratch removal problematic at best.


----------



## MJTech12 (Feb 2, 2009)

you might want to try some polishes that they use for widescreen tv's


----------

